
Unix history poster - quicklycode
http://www.quicklycode.com/infographics_posters/unix-history-poster
======
dryicerx
Great graph, a simplified one to see the summarized view quickly. But to see
the true insanity and complexity of the Linux family tree, see below.

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GNU-
Linux_distro_time...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:GNU-
Linux_distro_timeline_10_3.png)

[http://www.club-
admiralty.com/main/history/diagrams/osdiagra...](http://www.club-
admiralty.com/main/history/diagrams/osdiagrams.html)

------
thingie
<http://www.levenez.com/unix/>

This is much better, I think. (It had just 17 pages when I printed it for the
last time, sigh.)

